# Broadband/ADSL



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

BT contract has expired and want someone who can provide higher speed for Â£30/month or 512/256 for less than Â£30/month...

Anyone out there with any personal recomendations?

Obviously I've got the modem, so would be looking for wires only.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

www.ispreview.co.uk

Superb Website


----------



## woracle (Nov 10, 2002)

Another one,

http://www.adslguide.org.uk/

Been with Pipex for a few years. No complaints whatsoever.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

NuTTs - ever considered cable from Telewest - why go for 512 when for Â£30 you can have a 1mb connection - also I am currently part of a 2mb trial which Telewest will be rolling out soon - so pricesdrops can be expected on the lower bandwidth subscriptions.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

If you have cable then Telewest is a good option. It is also cheaper if you get TV from them too.

BT will be launching 1Mb service soon!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Thanks guys for all the links  I've seen all these and recommend their use myself from time to time :..... I was hoping for some personal recommenations ;D

Also cable is out, 'cos they are no where near me!

Anymore "personal" recommendations? ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I'd stay well clear of BT as they are the most disorganized bunch of cretins i've ever seen.They completely screwed up the rollout of ADSL,they even admitted this.They are about to launch a re-branded form if ISDN called midband,this is designed as a stop gap measuer untill most of the country can get ADSL.The pricing of this service is nothing short of outrageous,it's approximately 50% more than ADSL but for a much slower service.

Thank god i've got wireless broadband ;D


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

I've got Eclipse broadband www.eclipse.co.uk and can recommend them. They're consistently no.2 (to Nildram I think) in the speed tests and they've just reduced their prices by about 10%, now about Â£24 per month and a very good service.

A couple of friends of mine also use them and have also been very pleased with them.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

VISPA has the best customer support i know of and excellent connection speeds.
I have had isdn , dialup and ADSL with them and wouldnt change, they arnt the cheapest but Â£28 a month isnt bad if only for the back up service.
i wouldn't always go with what the review sites say as the bigger companies will always come out on top because of the numbers of people subscribing , but this doesnt mean they are the best for service. 
Mates are on bt and freeserve and they are atleast once a month unable to connect! in the last 8 months i havent one day when unable to connect 
http://www.vispa.com


----------



## alisttair (Apr 22, 2003)

A new one I am just about to try out is Tiscalli. Currently using Easynet but now Tiscalli has a new network off the BT exchange (along with THUS) they can offer better SLA's etc with faults and a much lower contention rate than BT!!


----------



## woracle (Nov 10, 2002)

> A new one I am just about to try out is Tiscalli.


I don't know about Tiscali's broadband offer, but if its anything like their dialup a few years ago..stay well away !!! It would take me a full length novel to describe the farce they call customer service..Well what did I expect from an Italian company..about as reliable as an Alfa ;D

For an up to date view, check out Tiscali's own support forums on their web site, and just read the complaints from the angry mob ....


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

I'll be moving to Zen when we move house. 8 static routable IP addresses, superb support, good prices, good performance.
Not gonna stay with BTO Â :-X



> BT will be launching 1Mb service soon!


BT are, once again, behind others!
Several other DSL ISP's have been supplying 1M DSL as a home account (it's always been available as a business account). The biggest limitation with 1M DSL independant of what ISP you go with, is your distance from the exchange :-/


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

I have been with Zen for near on 2 years (from when it was about 50 pounds a month!), really good service, good for techies as they know their stuff, also good for the newbie as well, generally good support. Â In the last year I have not had a problem, around a year ago they were doing various upgrades and there was a bit of downtime in the very early mornings, currently the router has been connected about 100 days continuously.

Craig


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Is there anyone who offers contention rates less than 50:1 for home use at < Â£30/month?

Or anyone that offers a 1 mb service for <30/month :

Or preferably both ;D


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> Is there anyone who offers contention rates less than 50:1 for home use at < Â£30/month?
> 
> Or anyone that offers a 1 mb service for <30/month :
> 
> Or preferably both ;D


How far are you from the exchange?? put your phone number into BT's checker and it'll tell you if you're in range for 1M.
My check gives this: 
_Our initial test on your line suggests that you may be able to have a broadband ADSL service that provides up to 512Kbps download speed, but the upstream bandwidth will vary according to the length of your telephone line. It will not be possible to provide the 1Mbps or 2Mbps broadband ADSL services.
_ so I'm unable to get 1M here... even less chance at the new place 

I've never had a problem with contention, guess I could be on a quite exchange. If when downloading you get good speeds from reliable servers then I really wouldn't worry about looking fro a package that gives better contention.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

download speeds tend to be good, but navigating between websites and opening new IE windows is slow at peak times.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> Is there anyone who offers contention rates less than 50:1 for home use at < Â£30/month?
> 
> Or anyone that offers a 1 mb service for <30/month :
> 
> Or preferably both ;D


Eclipse 20:1 contention Â£32+VAT, not < Â£30 but pretty good I thought:

http://www.eclipse.net.uk/index.cfm?id=bbprice


----------

